# Three horses stolen near Halifax



## Annette4 (12 July 2012)

(I will post links/photos later but cannot get on Facebook at work)

Shetland mare and foal and 13.2hh black colt were stolen in a burglary near Halifax a few days ago. Police are involved but we're obviously trying to get them back. They're on the Horsewatch Facebook page and I've shared them on my Facebook.


----------



## Annette4 (12 July 2012)

Descriptions of horses stolen from Halifax pictures already circulated. The Cob is described as 13.2 hands, white blaze, one blue eye. The mare is described as a white Welsh (grey) Section A type. The foal is described as white with pink skin showing and pink nose and black ear


----------



## ldlp111 (12 July 2012)

Isn't the black cob a horse someone on HHO owns, remember seeing that same pic few days ago ?

hope they are found soon safe and sound.


----------



## Annette4 (12 July 2012)

He's mine.....was waiting for him to be cut and brought home when he was stolen.


----------



## ldlp111 (12 July 2012)

Ahh thought I recognised the pic, really sorry to hear that hope you find him and the other two


----------



## Munchkin (12 July 2012)

I am local and caught two guys in a dark metallic blue Audi estate at our gates the other night - we are not on the way to or from anywhere. They realised I had seen them and asked if my horsebox was for sale, then drove off. 

Please be vigilant if in this area.


----------



## Munchkin (13 July 2012)

I've just called the police and updated. Same guys have been seen (by various people) driving a small, red van. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## YorksG (13 July 2012)

Is there a time of day these people have been seen? I am surprised this hasn't been sent on the round robin e-mail from local horsewatch. I will ask our membership secretary to email the infor round our RC.


----------



## stormhorse (13 July 2012)

do you have a crime reference no for these? Have you updated NED & advised Stolen Horse Register as not yet listed on either sites?


----------



## Annette4 (13 July 2012)

There is a crime reference but im on my phone so can't copy it across, would someone be able to or I'll do it when im home from work.


----------



## Munchkin (13 July 2012)

YorksG: I saw them at 4pm on Tuesday. I don't know why I said 'night' before, I know the exact time as my farrier was just leaving. The other times were also during the day, but whilst I was at work, so I can't be more specific on those.

Crime ref *99259


----------



## YorksG (13 July 2012)

Thanks Munchkin, will keep my eye out for them


----------



## MollyMoomin (13 July 2012)

Annette4, I'm so sorry. I saw your boy on West Yorkshire's Horsewatch page & shared the pic cos he's the absolute spitting image of my mare. Truly hope you find them all soon.


----------



## Annette4 (14 July 2012)

Still no news


----------



## cally6008 (15 July 2012)

stormhorse said:



			do you have a crime reference no for these? Have you updated NED & advised Stolen Horse Register as not yet listed on either sites?
		
Click to expand...

^ ^ ^


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 July 2012)

I hope you can find them.My horse was stolen 11 weeks ago and no sign of him either.Its a nightmare it really is!!1 Good luck in your search.


----------



## stormhorse (16 July 2012)

these horses are still not listed on NED online or Stolen Horse Register. If you are not sure how to do either please get in touch.


----------



## cally6008 (16 July 2012)

Spoke to Netty on FB last night and sent link to SHR form so fingers crossed she fills it in and gets it sent off


----------



## Annette4 (16 July 2012)

I will do, will get it done asap but with both jobs and looking I'm struggling atm.


----------



## maisie2011 (19 July 2012)

***deleted - duplicate post***


----------



## maisie2011 (19 July 2012)

stormhorse said:



			do you have a crime reference no for these? Have you updated NED & advised Stolen Horse Register as not yet listed on either sites?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^

These horses are STILL not on the Stolen Horse Register or the National Equine Database (NED).

Getting the horses passport records updated on NED really should be the first priority in the event of any horse being stolen after reporting it to the police.


----------



## maisie2011 (23 July 2012)

maisie2011 said:



			^^^^^^

These horses are STILL not on the Stolen Horse Register or the National Equine Database (NED).

Getting the horses passport records updated on NED really should be the first priority in the event of any horse being stolen after reporting it to the police.
		
Click to expand...

These horses STILL aren't flagged as stolen on NED or stolen horse register -


----------



## cally6008 (25 July 2012)

Black cob (op's pony) now listed on Stolen Horse Register


----------



## PeterNatt (26 July 2012)

Please ensure that the horses rcords on www.nedonline.co.uk are ammended to Stolen.  Also ensure that the horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk have their microchip number and freezemarks added to their records.


----------



## Annette4 (17 August 2012)

They are still missing but believed to still be in the Leeds/Bradford area. If anyone is going to Leegap could you give me a shout?

Also, join and share https://www.facebook.com/groups/246223342165513/


----------



## PeterNatt (18 August 2012)

Can we please have the police incident crime number.
Please ammend the horses records on www.nedonline.co.uk to 'Stolen' and ensure that their microchip numbers and Freezemark numbers are added to their records on www.nedonline.co.uk
What are the details of the theft?


----------



## cally6008 (18 August 2012)

Peter - are you aware NED is closing ?


----------



## Annette4 (18 August 2012)

Peter - Last time I checked his passport on there it didn't come up. He had not long had his passport done and it can take up to 6 weeks for it to show on there. I'm not ignoring this, I know what I need to do but I can only work as fast as they do. Not to mention NED is closing.

It was a burglary, they took the three horses (my cob was completely unrelated to the mare and foal) as well as some farm equipment and tack. There have been a few sightings but by the time anyone can get there they are gone. It does give us reason to believe they are still in the Leeds/Bradford area we just need to find where they're hiding them.


----------



## Annette4 (22 August 2012)

I cannot get the day off work. If anyone goes to Leegap and thinks they spot Guiness, PLEASE call the police IMMEDIATELY. I would rather have 100 false alarms than miss him and really press on them the urgency if you have to.


----------



## Annette4 (29 August 2012)

Still looking, begining to loose hope though :'(


----------



## YorksG (31 August 2012)

Have you checked the land between the Jewish cemetary and the M621, just before junction one, on the way into Leeds? I have noticed that there are a few more there than usual.


----------



## cally6008 (3 October 2012)

bump, Guiness is still missing


----------



## Annette4 (12 October 2012)

Still missing. I'm now willing to offer a reward for his safe return AND information leading to a conviction. I just want my horse back and I've lost all faith in anyone else helping. I'm not 100% he's still in the area but it really wouldn't surprise me!

YorksG.....we did yes


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 October 2012)

Annette4 said:



			Still missing. I'm now willing to offer a reward for his safe return AND information leading to a conviction. I just want my horse back and I've lost all faith in anyone else helping. I'm not 100% he's still in the area but it really wouldn't surprise me!

YorksG.....we did yes 

Click to expand...


I know exactly how you feel,my boy was stolen in May this year.Heres hoping you find your horse soon.


----------



## Annette4 (19 November 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/246223342165513/


----------



## Annette4 (12 February 2013)

We've had/got a few leads we need to follow up on but we do believe he is still in West Yorkshire. Do still keep an eye out for my boy!


----------

